# Wireless N Router (Which one to Choose)



## soyab0007 (May 3, 2013)

I am having cable internet connection, looking for wireless router, want to know which one would better to connect my SGS+ through wifi..


Also what will be the advantage of getting  wireless router connected to cable connection.


*TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps*
*Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router (WNR612)*
[h=1]Belkin Basic (N150) Router[/h] (Black)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

You can get better suggestions if you post this in the networking thread.

Shiva


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

i only suggest tp-link & asus for wifi routers under Rs.5000.rest all brands are simply not worth their price.


----------



## Champ (May 3, 2013)

You can go with Tp-link, I as using a asdl modem and a router from them
they server the purpose well and are value for money
also if possible go for 300mbps version, cost few hundred more but well worth if you plan to move files


----------



## Vyom93 (May 3, 2013)

go with Tp-link I also bought it yesterday from infibeam it is easy to setup and VFM or go the iball baton


----------



## soyab0007 (May 3, 2013)

Confused between *TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps or **Belkin Basic (N150) Router?*


----------



## shreymittal (May 3, 2013)

Go ahead with 740N better than that belkin


----------



## soyab0007 (May 4, 2013)

Does 3rd party f/w available for TP link?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2013)

Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com


----------

